# Calculador de ancho de pista y mas, creado en excel.



## HIRONAKAMURA (Dic 7, 2012)

Que tal compañeros foreros, quiero aportar un calculador de grosor de pistas con respecto a la corriente circulante sobre ella  que realice en excel, ya que anduve buscando como calcularlo hasta que encontré la formula basada en la _aplicación del estándar general para el diseño de circuitos impresos ANSI-IPC 2221 desarrollado por la IPC_.

Hasta venia una aplicación pero los resultados los daba en mils (milésimas de pulgada), también encontré un programa aquí en foros de electrónica muy bueno pero hay que instalarlo, y el que hice yo es "portable"  y también despeje la formula para calcular corriente máxima e incremento máximo de temperatura en mm y mils  , cosa que no había encontrado o quizá porque no busque mucho .

Espero les sea de utilidad, saludos...


----------

